# Used Breeders 40G in BA on Steeles $30



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Painted on 3 sides. 1 for 30 or 4 for 100

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

any way to remove the paint?


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

many ways... a scraper or razor blade works wonders if you are careful not to scratch the glass. There are some good eco-friendly paint strippers on the market that will do the job.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

sig said:


> Painted on 3 sides. 1 for 30 or 4 for 100


nice price, what condition?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

vaporize said:


> nice price, what condition?


fish room, but there are at least 15 tanks to select

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

sig said:


> fish room, but there are at least 15 tanks to select


darn ... when I bought mine for $60 a pop, was thinking it was a steal


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I was just there out of boredem while in the area, the tanks itself has a lot of calcium buildup, some are raised about 6" on the back and sides some are not. I didn't take a careful look but I didn't noticed any scatches, most of them look like 24"x18" footprint and yes all of them has that nasty looking blue paint.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

would anyone know if there are still any left?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> would anyone know if there are still any left?


lots, I think maybe 10+, last time I was there was yesturday around 11am


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Anybody asked how 'old' these are? I have a feeling that it might be > 10 years (unless it's from their previous renovation, that will be like ~5)


----------

